# Those of you off to Dressage tomorrow - Info.



## Dancing Queen (8 August 2012)

We went Yesterday it was fantastic.
However a couple of points you may find helpful.

Get there early, we got there for about 9.30 and just about managed to get a souvenior programme (£5)These are on your left as you enter the park (there are like Ice Cream Trolleys which Orange umbrellas).
You can buy Audio Commentary for £10 from these people as well.

In front of you is the Souveniour shop (gets very busy - bit like a free for all) which sells the T shirts etc.  However if you want Key rings etc, go to the left (head in the direction of the food stalls) and you will find a small stand selling the pin badges, key rings, ponchos, toys and venue exclusive products.
This is a lot more ordered and civilised!! you queue - girl takes your order - move to other girl who checks you out.

There are numerous food stands; but head over there if you want the loo - Its much quicker than the ones in the stands.

As for the water - Well frankly I couldnt stand the queue! It was £2.30 for a bottle of coke and i would happily spend that than stand in line for 30 mins!! I only saw one water fountain.

Also plan to get in your seats on time - we entered the stand at 10.02 and had to queue on the stairs whilst the rider finished their test and then you had 90 seconds to go to your seat before the other rider came in. It wasnt worth getting out of your seat during the breaks (only about 11 mins long). 

Have a great day!


----------



## madmav (8 August 2012)

The water from the taps in ladies is drinkable quality. Honest! One of the organisers tipped me off to this. I drank it on the first Saturday (queues for water fountains are 100 yards long) and I'm still alive! Take an empty bottle into park with you. Have a lovely day to anyone going. It is such a beautiful setting. Just wonderful.


----------



## Joeyjojo (8 August 2012)

I drank the water from the taps in the loos too and was fine  there are signs now saying its not drinking water though :/

I headed to the loos/water fountains right at the end of the big block of food stalls. Absolutely no queue there


----------



## Sleighfarer (8 August 2012)

A bottle of water costs £1.60. Just get one as soon as you get there and you will be sorted for the day. If the food stalls are busy go to the bar - nobody is bothering them at 10am!


----------



## Flicker51 (8 August 2012)

We went yesterday too - amazing experience and fab venue . Top Tip - take a picnic - food crazy prices and snacks too. Queues also horrendous at lunchtime...

Also takes ages to get out at the end of medals etc - if we were not on for any medals I think I would leave early !


----------



## madmav (8 August 2012)

Joeyjojo said:



			I drank the water from the taps in the loos too and was fine  there are signs now saying its not drinking water though :/

I headed to the loos/water fountains right at the end of the big block of food stalls. Absolutely no queue there 

Click to expand...

Really? Lucky I survived.


----------



## Bionic Boy (8 August 2012)

One thing to note at the Souveniour stall is that they only accept cash or visa. If you have MasterCard or Amex or anything other than visa it won't be accepted.


----------



## Custard Cream (8 August 2012)

I was there yesterday and really wished I'd known about the audio commentary. No signs anywhere saying this  

Queues at lunchtime horrendous so def take a packed lunch!


----------



## jojo5 (8 August 2012)

We were there yesterday and i really think that until you have been there you cant imagine how great the atmsphere is!!
Def take food as the queues are huge at lunchtime, although is tomorrow just the afternoon?  We bought water once inside- there was no queue for it at all. 
Definitely, definitely try to get an in ear commentary - yesterday it was Jennie Loriston- Clarke and she was great!  There is no commentary in the arena - especially of course tomorrow as it is the Kur.  
We were there pretty early - around 9 - and there were no queues for the security checks. It was all very smoothly run.  
You'll have a great time!!!


----------



## CalllyH (8 August 2012)

I can't believe how tight people are! They will hundred quid for a ticket but god forbid paying for a bottle of water! Why on earth waste time at the Olympics queuing for water xx


----------



## Nicnac (8 August 2012)

CalllyH said:



			I can't believe how tight people are! They will hundred quid for a ticket but god forbid paying for a bottle of water! Why on earth waste time at the Olympics queuing for water xx
		
Click to expand...

Especially when you can get a bottle of pink champagne from the bar AND take it into the stands with you after lunch complete with those little plastic champagne flutes  What better way to celebrate yesterday's Gold medals (I say medals as in my eyes there were 3 of them!)?


----------



## charmeroo (8 August 2012)

I found that the little commentary earpiece was really informative! You get them from the programme sellers.  Not cheap but you could probably share one between two people and just turn the volume up a bit!


----------



## Anglebracket (8 August 2012)

The only tip I have to offer is that if you are going to buy food don't buy the noodles.


----------



## blueheron (8 August 2012)

I just nipped up to Asda to buy some rolls to make a picnic 

Think i'll treat myself to an earpiece too, thanks for the tip!


----------

